# script BASH sur Mac



## LossId (27 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un script écris sur du Cent OS et j'aurais aimer l'utiliser sur Mac. Problème, la commande Find n'est pas la même. Je pense que je pourrais régler ça avec MacPort.

Mais, n'y a t'il pas une autre solution ? Le plus simple serais une commande équivalente intégré au Mac ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## sparo (27 Mars 2012)

Sans précisé ce que tu veux faire avec ta commande find cela va être difficile de te répondre ....


----------



## LossId (27 Mars 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Sans précisé ce que tu veux faire avec ta commande find cela va être difficile de te répondre ....



C'est pas faux 

Alors déjà l'option -daystart n'est pas présente, pas très grave même si je trouve ça louche et bizarre. Plus embêtant la commande printf avec la possibilité de préciser le format de sortie (%u % CD, etc...)

D'un côté, y'a plus d'options mais il y'en à moins de l'autre. Cela viens du fait que se soit un UNIX type BSD ? Ou tout simplement que c'est Apple ?


----------



## sparo (27 Mars 2012)

C'est un choix d'Apple ...

Tu as 2 possibilités :
- macports perso je préfère brew ou fink pour installer un bash et/ou d'autre soft
- passer à automatator


----------



## tatouille (27 Mars 2012)

il est facile de traduire entre un BSD find et GNU donne ta commande puis tu feras un test sur le uname enfin le BABA


----------



## LossId (28 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> il est facile de traduire entre un BSD find et GNU donne ta commande puis tu feras un test sur le uname enfin le BABA



Euh, désolé mais pourrais tu être plus explicite ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------




sparo a dit:


> C'est un choix d'Apple ...
> 
> Tu as 2 possibilités :
> - macports perso je préfère brew ou fink pour installer un bash et/ou d'autre soft
> - passer à automatator



Ouais, donc pas de miracle... Par contre fink tu n'est pas le premier à le dire et brew (pas bref, merci le correcteur automatique) par contre je ne connais pas. Merci pour l'info.


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2012)

t'es fini au pipi ou des problemes de lecture peut etre?


----------



## sparo (28 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> t'es fini au pipi ou des problemes de lecture peut etre?



??????

Je pense que l'on peut te retourner ce compliment si subtile et élégant !!!!


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2012)

sparo a dit:


> ??????
> 
> Je pense que l'on peut te retourner ce compliment si subtile et élégant !!!!



Jackie va donc chasser les mouches autre part :rateau:

BSD FIND

https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/find.1.html

GNU FIND

http://linux.die.net/man/1/find

traduire entre les deux est un jeux d'enfant

test sur UNAME 

http://linux.die.net/man/1/uname
https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/uname.1.html


```
isDarwin()
{
    if [[ "$(uname -s)" = "Darwin" ]]; then
        return 0
    fi
    return 1
}

if isDarwin ; then
    echo "Darwin"
    #BSD find call
else
    echo "Not Darwin"
    #GNU find call
fi
```

je soupçonne donc le premier posteur d'avoir menti, car si tu codes en bash, c'est un cas assez frequent, generalement tu trouves la solution  tout seul

donc encore une fois on premache la bouillie pour les trisos


----------



## sparo (29 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> Jackie va donc chasser les mouches autre part :rateau:
> donc encore une fois on premache la bouillie pour les trisos



Encore une fois merci pour ta contribution constructive, ton altruisme et ta gentillesse !!!


----------



## tatouille (29 Mars 2012)

sparo a dit:


> Encore une fois merci pour ta contribution constructive, ton altruisme et ta gentillesse !!!


  peigne cul


----------



## Lio70 (29 Mars 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> Jackie va donc chasser les mouches autre part :rateau:
> donc encore une fois on premache la bouillie pour les trisos


:love:


----------

